# Classic Lite Shoulder System



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with this holster, I am thinking of getting one when I get a CCW for a Glock 27. Also how does it compare to the more high end Galco holsters i.e. jackass\Miami classic. Thanks


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The Classic Lite is a great entry level or occasional use shoulder holster. It uses the same harness as the Jackass Rig, and the holster/mag pouch is made of the same material as the harness. It will last years and is ½ the cost of the others. The Classic Lite carries 1 spare mag where the others carry 2.
Its just as concealable as the Miami Classic and is hung in the same fashion. If you are a skinny guy you may want to consider the Jackass due to the way it mounts to the harness.


----------

